# Any tips on how to gain weight?



## Alipye (Feb 19, 2012)

I have been suffering from IBS D for over 2 years and have great difficulty in maintaining a steady weight - it seems to fluctuate daily, according to my scales. I am trying to eliminate dairy and fatty trigger foods and have been prescribed amitriptyline 10mg by Dr but these meds don't always work and leave me feeling so exhausted that I am reluctant to take them. I would give anything to be able to stabalise my IBS so that I could put on a few pounds. I currently weigh 9st 4lbs and ideally want to reach 10st. My clothes do not fit and at times I suffer from fatique, especially after a bad IBS D morning. Any advice for someone who is tired of looking in the mirror and sees a body that is wasting away and that just simply wants to be and look healthy???


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Alipye said:


> I have been suffering from IBS D for over 2 years and have great difficulty in maintaining a steady weight - it seems to fluctuate daily, according to my scales. I am trying to eliminate dairy and fatty trigger foods and have been prescribed amitriptyline 10mg by Dr but these meds don't always work and leave me feeling so exhausted that I am reluctant to take them. I would give anything to be able to stabalise my IBS so that I could put on a few pounds. I currently weigh 9st 4lbs and ideally want to reach 10st. My clothes do not fit and at times I suffer from fatique, especially after a bad IBS D morning. Any advice for someone who is tired of looking in the mirror and sees a body that is wasting away and that just simply wants to be and look healthy???


I am also trying to gain weight. I accidently sumbled upon something who is helping me a little also. Read this thread:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/145955-accidently-found-a-relief-you-need-to-try-this/


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi Allpye.I would speak to your GP and ask to be referred to a dietician.They will of course assess whether you need to put on weight though, and if they don't they won't be able to assist you.I would however, personally, not advise a product nutritionally designed for muscle building to put on weight, if that is not what you are doing.I have worked with companies that produce similar type products, and they are not designed for general weight gain.I'm not saying there is anything wrong taking them, I just think if you want to gain weight you have to ask yourself do you need to?If yes, then you need to look at doing it the right way (nutritionally, personally etc).I could tell you a very simple way of putting on weight, but its not going to be a good/correct answer.I'm not having a go, but I there are quite often shortcuts in diets, but they don't lead to mid and long term benefits.


----------

